# meloxicam / mobic and breastfeeding?



## herenow2 (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is okay to continue breastfeeding if I have to take this for a week? My daughter is 2 years 2 months and really only nurses 2-3 times a day, but is not ready to quit and I don't want to wean her but need to take this for a medical procedure.

Thanks!


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

From Medications and Mother's Milk (Thomas Hale 2008)

Catagory L3

"No data are available for transfer into human milk although it does tranfer into rodent milk. Due to it's long half-life and good bioavailablility, another NSAID would probably be preferred." Perhaps you can take something else? Does your doctor know you are breastfeeding? It lists Ibuprofen and Celebrex as alternatives.


----------



## herenow2 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------

